# DIY Trainwreck



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

:clap::blink:
no experience... priceless.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

They really need to hire a technical advisor for this show... This crap is ridiculous.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Have these people ever read the specs to crap they're installing???


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

:blink::blink::blink::blink: Caulk the cbu to the sub-floor?:thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Man, Amy has huge boobs.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Not available in my country due to copyright ...

and here I was hoping to get some pointers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Not available in my country due to copyright ...
> 
> and here I was hoping to get some pointers.


Yup, a wealth of information, thanks to the diy channel.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Man, Amy has huge boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Canada's worst handyman is the best:laughing:

Makes that guy asking about his valley look like Ed the Roofer!:blink:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And that's the same arsehole that hosts the $10K in your hand show. No wonder he doesn't want home owners spending money on contractors :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually, these shows pissed me off so much earlier this year, I would copy the specs for the materials they used and email to DIY (or HGTV) with the episode number and host's name. I'd leave a nice little message stating how irresponsible they are. Never got a reply :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That's because you are creepy!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That's because you are creepy!!:laughing::laughing:


Molly didn't think so









:whistling

then again, she was working for a tip....:sad:

Damn, I _am _creepy :001_huh:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Molly didn't think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd check "Molly" for an adams apple....those are some wide shoulders and a mighty strong chin :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I'd check "Molly" for an adams apple....those are some wide shoulders and a mighty strong chin :laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Molly didn't think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't there a game called "Just the tip"?

:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I'd check "Molly" for an adams apple....those are some wide shoulders and a mighty strong chin :laughing:



....might be time for someone to play the game and see how they score:
I'm 23% Gay!

:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

She was a "she"! (I hope) Cause I was there!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Isn't there a game called "Just the tip"?
> 
> :laughing:


and "just for a minute" :clap:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Celtic said:


> ....might be time for someone to play the game and see how they score:
> I'm 23% Gay!
> 
> :laughing:


 
I'm a 1/4.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Get a load of these guys: "Ceramic Tile Florida $1.25/SQ FT on average (This price should not last for very long)."


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Another winner... 






He's a "Master"


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Uh Oh, I'm 36 percent gay


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

celtic said:


> ....might be time for someone to play the game and see how they score:
> i'm 23% gay!
> 
> :laughing:


20%


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> Another winner...
> 
> He's a "Master"


_"Bulding and sloaping shower pan"_ that's about all I needed to see :thumbdown


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Whats up with the double up in that first video?

That second one would have been great if it was Amy Matthews with out her shirt on!! Nope, some skinny dude for 7 minutes, thanks Chris!!


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

angus242 said:


> _"Bulding and sloaping shower pan"_ that's about all I needed to see :thumbdown


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Molly didn't think so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to tell you but Molly is the one that is creepy . Hooters hires anyone these days :no:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

curapa said:


> Hate to tell you but Molly is the one that is creepy . Hooters hires anyone these days :no:



Ah my friend, you weren't there. I can say, without issue, there is NO problem with Molly. Can't say how it translates via photo, but in person, there's _nothing _wrong with her.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. :thumbup:



...and when I did the test it was 16%.


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Ah my friend, you weren't there. I can say, without issue, there is NO problem with Molly. Can't say how it translates via photo, but in person, there's _nothing _wrong with her.
> 
> That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


A couple of pitchers of beer at Hooters has a way of skewing ones perspective on beauty .


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone ever see Renovation Realities, now thats some funny stuff. Its just trainwreck after trainwreck.

http://www.fancast.com/tv/Renovation-Realities/102250/full-episodes


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

ok i'am just a sparky but what are they doing wrong with the pan and the cement board


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Backers aren't meant to be installed with construction adhesive--they should be set in thinset. The purpose isn't to glue it down, but to ensure there are no pockets of air or voids. It fills any imperfections in the floor and prevents any spot deflections that could cause a failure in the tile or grout.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

ChrWright said:


> They really need to hire a technical advisor for this show... This crap is ridiculous.


At the end, this guy says "I've tiled the last two days, probably 8-10 hours a day, my back hurts, my hands hurt, my knees....I think it was worth it, it will look nice. And I understand I saved a couple thousand dollars"

OK, you tile guys make way too much money. 2-8 hour days and you make a couple thousand dollars? Damn, and you guys are pros, you're much faster so you probably make 3 or 4 thousand dollars in 2 days time huh?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Talk to that "Ten grand in your hand" goober... They throw some wild numbers out on that show, too.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ChrWright said:


> Talk to that "Ten grand in your hand" goober... They throw some wild numbers out on that show, too.


Goober...is too kind for that scumbag.

I don't know why it seems everytime I turn on the TV, that his face is plastered all over it, plugging his horrible show.

Sorry, Chris, didn't mean to hijack your thread, but out of all the DIY shows, I think that guy is the absolute WORST.


----------



## spdtrx (Sep 10, 2009)

ChrWright said:


>





ChrWright said:


>





ChrWright said:


> They really need to hire a technical advisor for this show... This crap is ridiculous.





ChrWright said:


> Have these people ever read the specs to crap they're installing???





kevjob said:


> :blink::blink::blink::blink: Caulk the cbu to the sub-floor?:thumbup:





ChrWright said:


> Get a load of these guys: "Ceramic Tile Florida $1.25/SQ FT on average (This price should not last for very long)."





ChrWright said:


> Another winner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tccoggs said:


> Anyone ever see Renovation Realities, now thats some funny stuff. Its just trainwreck after trainwreck.
> 
> http://www.fancast.com/tv/Renovation-Realities/102250/full-episodes


 

OMG. WTF. Know thats some funny stuff right there. 
Thanks ChrWright


----------

